# Culture and Worship - Reforming Worship



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 23, 2005)

Sermon for today:

_Culture and Worship (Reforming Worship) John 4:1-26 _
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm

I've heard this passage preached on a number of times by many different preachers, and there is a certain element I think needs to be brought out in it - "How Culture Affects Worship (even how it affects the Christian religion)." Jesus is very careful to point this out with the Samaritan woman.

Blessings.


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 23, 2005)

Once again, an excellent sermon. I'm listening right now.

Great point: "You cannot have living water without a sense of your guilt"


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow. I can see an old church of ours in this sermon.

Agree: SOOOOO many are "looking for praise and worship but not the God of worship." 
Yes, the National anthem can be emotional...but we should not worship like at a football game, that is not worship. Oh man, you hit the nail on the head: they have been trained to worship thier emotions rather than worshipping God.

Thanks for posting the link


----------



## BrianBowman (Oct 23, 2005)

Great message Rev. McMahon! I especially appreciate the direct way you laid out what true Worship is Scripturally: to be a Father seeker by the Spirit and according to the Word and to eschew any trend in modern culture that conflicts with this.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks all - may we be worshippers of the Father instead of bred children of our culture!


----------

